# Happy Birthday Dakota.....RIP



## DellaDog (Jan 16, 2011)

My Dakota would have been 10 years old on Jan. 18th, but sadly was PTS a few months shy of turning 10. I miss him daily, but am thankful for the almost 10 years we had. Happy Birthday Dak, you'll never be forgotten.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It never gets easier does it?


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

Losing a pet is never easy, and Dakota seemed like a very special dog. Hugs to you.


----------



## TED MEYER (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi,this forum does help. I fell very,very, very fortunate to have had aceup, my german shepherd, one week short of fourteen. Thanks again for this website.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

They may be gone, but they are never forgotten! :angel:


----------

